# Lower control arm bushings



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

The lower control arm bushings on my son's '92 Maxima are worn. I have been told "assembly only", but those bushings don't look impossible to replace. Does anyone know of a replacement bushing so we can save some money on this car?
Thanks


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

http://www.energysuspension.com


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

yeah...energy suspension bushing swaps are quite common. it'll help your handling too!


----------



## [V]igilant[D]river (Mar 6, 2003)

I'm pretty sure you have to get those bushings pressed in by a shop.
I just went to a junkyard and got 2 control arms for $35.


----------



## samk (Feb 26, 2003)

there's an alternative also.


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

wierd, it says they have b14 bushings availble for the controll arms.. even wes says so.. but i cant seem to find them anywhere.. can someone send me a link to it?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2003)

Still looking for bushings. I had the local yard remove a couple of lower arms. They turned out to be as bad as mine.(also,they wanted $90 for the two


----------



## BEJAY1 (Jul 10, 2002)

Found this info on maxima.org. Hope it helps.

http://www.4dsc.com/articles/suspension/control_arm_bushing/control_arm_bushing.shtml 

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=226066&highlight=control+and+bushing


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Haha. Christ, that reminds me of the crap we did in high school chemistry to get the equipment unstuck before the teacher caught us.


----------



## Galimba1 (Aug 16, 2002)

BEJAY1 said:


> *Found this info on maxima.org. Hope it helps.
> 
> http://www.4dsc.com/articles/suspension/control_arm_bushing/control_arm_bushing.shtml
> 
> http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?threadid=226066&highlight=control+and+bushing *


Wow, cool. This is just what I needed. I just replaced my lower control arm front bushings with those instructions, they were golden. Now I just have to get to the rear bushings, and my front end is fixed.


----------

